# Air intakeep help



## Specv091 (Apr 23, 2016)

I bought an air intake and was getting ready to install it when I noticed it has 2 plugs in the tube can anybody tell me what they are for ?


----------



## Specv091 (Apr 23, 2016)

Pictures of the plugs


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

One would be for the PCV hose and the other one might be for the IACV valve hose. What ever one is not being used, keep it plugged.


----------



## Specv091 (Apr 23, 2016)

Thank you sir


----------



## joeroot9357 (Apr 4, 2016)

where are the images of it


----------

